# Cavallo hoof boots...are they worth a try?



## jaynedoc (5 January 2010)

As it say above really... my friend has a horse that goes lame when shod on the fronts...but struggles with stoney ground and can't be hacked out when unshod...

she is looking for a solution to the problem and has been looking at the cavallo hoof boots but they are quite expensive and she would like to know if anyone has had any experience using these boots and what their thoughts are on them?

Many thanks


----------



## cptrayes (5 January 2010)

They are lightweight boots only really up to walking to and from turnout and the odd hack on good ground. She needs to look at the other boots available to hack out in. I can't remember the website address, sorry. I think it's Easyboot but someone will correct me. They sell Macs, Boas and Easyboots and have a really good section to help you choose the right boots for your horse and its work.

Are there metabolic issues with this horse which explain to why it can't work barefoot?


----------



## Ali2 (5 January 2010)

Not used Cavallos so can't comment.  Have used Old Mac G2s for relatively short term use hacking and found them fine most surfaces and OK in mud.  They can rub as they come up above the coronary band so I'd always use with the pastern wraps.  I like the look of the Easyboot gloves too.  

Your friend would also do well to examine her horses diet and environment to determine any changes that could be made to improve the hooves.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (5 January 2010)

This is the website cptrayes means:

http://www.easycareinc.com/

Lots of info on there so would be worth getting your friend to read it.

I would be quite concerned about her horse going lame so often, I assume she's had a vet out?  Is the horse just really sensitive?  I would be worried there's an internal problem. 

Other boots that might be worth a try are marquis supergrips which have airbags built in so have a good cushioning effect.  

Cavallos are quite similar to Boas and old macs in that they go over the bulbs of the heel, which can lead to rubbing, especially on long/fast rides or in sandy/muddy conditions.  I prefer the boots that don't come so high such as most of the easyboots though they do have to fit.  Differnt foot shapes suit different types of boot so this also needs taken into consideration.

Also there are renegade boots which are sort of similar to easyboots but can be adjusted to fit different shapes of hoof.  They are meant to be quite good (though I have never used them), so may be worth a look too.


----------



## yvonne36 (5 January 2010)

My horse is the same - lame on front when shod.  Got Old Mac G2s and use them all the time for hacking. GREAT!!


----------



## Lynds (5 January 2010)

I have used cavallos on my mare, who is only ridden out once or twice a week, so i didnt want the expense of shoes, but she gets a bit foot sore. they were fine, and didnt move/rub etc. They seem to have helped her feet harden up too, as she doesnt need them all the time now, only if going on a 'stoney track' ride.


----------



## Kelpie (5 January 2010)

do you mean these?

http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/C/Hoof_Boots_Cavallo_Hoof_Boots-(156).aspx

(Cavello simple hoof boots).

If so, I use them on my lad who is barefoot and pretty ok but can get sore on stony ground.  

I can't rate them enough.  Better than any other hoof boot I've used! I do endurance in them, gallop in them, and even jump in them (tho haven't tried jumping over 3ft in them).  

pm me if you're interested as my farrier sells them


----------



## jaynedoc (5 January 2010)

thanks for the advice i will pass it on....

there are no health issues to be investigated ...she is just an old girl now in need of a bit of cushioning.
 many thanks


----------



## Helen72 (8 October 2010)

Kelpie - Regarding Calvallo hoof boots. I'm seriously considering changing to hoof boots & the EP I have been speaking with recommends Cavallo. You obvisouly rate them & say your farrier also sells them I'm guessing he doesn't have a problem with using hoof boots as I found some do. I'm based in Kent myself & would quite interested in who your farrier maybe & where abouts you are, wouldn't mind seeing & talking to someone who actually uses them.


----------



## Fransurrey (8 October 2010)

Hi OP, I've got both the Cavallo and the Easyboot Epics and out of the two, I much prefer the Cavallos. They're much easier to put on and stay put, too. My only gripe is that they don't fit well, they're far too big, but I got the smallest size, so can't go for a size less! Padding does help.

They're well up to hacking out - I've galloped in them (well, Henry has...).


----------



## fatponee (17 October 2010)

I've just bought some Cavallo boots for my TB.  At the moment I'm really happy with them.  This weekend we've hacked out twice and done some jumping.  My horse hasn't been bothered by them at all which I'm really surprised about.  I have used the pastern wraps to prevent any rubbing.  Fingers crossed they continue to be a success!


----------



## cloverpenny (20 July 2014)

I've used the simple boots for several years on a highland pony.They are much easier to get on / off than old macs and cheaper. We have done hacking , schooling , jumping even paddling in the sea in them. I've used them on all sorts of surfaces including sand , mud , stoney and tarmac. The only down side is they sometimes rub.


----------



## Gift Horse (20 July 2014)

I use Cavallo sport boots (fronts only) hopefully for short term protection only, my horses front shoes came off 5 weeks ago. 
I hack 25 miles a week in them over very varied terrain walk, trot and canter I have not lost one, or had one rub & horse has not slipped, touch wood  My horse is a Wb/Tb and rubs easily so I'm pleased with them. 
I have used the Simple boots before and I was pleased with those as well. I found them hard wearing. I have not tried jumping or galloping in either style.


----------



## Evie91 (20 July 2014)

This is a very old thread -2010!
If anyone is still interested - I have used the boots to assist retired horse transition from shoes to barefoot. Couldn't have done it without the boots. So far they have been great. Although the easy boot pads are much better than the cavello gel pads.


----------



## Gift Horse (20 July 2014)

Didn't notice the date! Nice update, glad they worked well for you.


----------



## cloverpenny (20 July 2014)

My fault I didn't notice the date sorry


----------



## Kat (20 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			They are lightweight boots only really up to walking to and from turnout and the odd hack on good ground. She needs to look at the other boots available to hack out in. I can't remember the website address, sorry. I think it's Easyboot but someone will correct me. They sell Macs, Boas and Easyboots and have a really good section to help you choose the right boots for your horse and its work
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish! 

I have cavallo simples and they have been great. I have had them for nearly two years now and they are just getting to the end of their lives. So great value compared to shoes. 

We have used them on a sand school and hacking on all terrains for hours at a time. They have never come off or rubbed even in water, deep mud or on steep rocky paths


----------



## Olderrider (20 July 2014)

I've used them too and been very pleased with them, used them for hacking out a few times a week and they're also handy to have around in case a horse loses a shoe. i'm not using any boots at present but will always have some for such emergencies. Visit Hoof Boutique - really helpful and cover a wide range of boots.


----------



## exracehorse (20 July 2014)

Love my cavallo s. Paid 90 for them 4 years ago and used all the time


----------



## TigerTail (20 July 2014)

My mare has recently been diagnosed with pedal osteitis needing either shoeing and pads or boots and pads. Because she is exceedingly difficult with her feet the vet agreed she would be dangerous to shoe so we have gone for boots.

 I ordered Cavallo treks and old Mac g2s as these were the ones which on paper would fit her sizing well. I tried the macs first and mentally wrote them off as they looked so clumpy on her tb legs, tried the cavallos, a neater looking boot, she took 3 steps and refused to move. What do I know! She's been wearing them for increasing lengths of time over the last week or so and seems really happy in them. They didn't shift when she was skiing about cos her friend went out and she walked out confidently up and down hills the other day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Izzwizz (20 July 2014)

Friend of mind has only this last week just started using the Cavallo Simple boots for her horse as he is having time off and was pulling his shoes off.  They are great and he seems to have adapted to them really well.  Not cheap but cheaper than a set of shoes and in time will have paid for themselves..nice and light too.


----------



## diamonddogs (22 July 2014)

Fransurrey said:



			...My only gripe is that they don't fit well, they're far too big, but I got the smallest size, so can't go for a size less! Padding does help.

They're well up to hacking out - I've galloped in them (well, Henry has...).
		
Click to expand...

I found that they tend to fit better on round hooves, and the Old Macs for a more oval foot.

I don't use them any more as my present mare has brilliant feet and we don't do a lot of work on hard ground, but I couldn't fault them on my round footed, navicular mare.


----------



## horseygirl66 (22 July 2014)

Sorry to jump on your post but I have also been thinking about boots for my ID hes been barefoot for 4 months and is coping fine but is still feeling the shingly stones hes 17hh and has massive feet does anyone know any boots that come in larger sizes? Or someone that offers fitting service in the North East? Thanks


----------



## cloverpenny (23 July 2014)

You can print off  measuring guide from the Horse and More web site.


----------

